
Twitter is facing a class action lawsuit for gender discrimination - brandonlipman
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/21/8270585/twitter-gender-discrimination-lawsuit-tina-huang
======
tsotha
>Text from the lawsuit, obtained by Mashable, says a largely male upper
management is responsible for all the hiring decisions, and that creates an
environment that favors men, intentional or not...

That's beyond weak.

